# General > General Chat >  Momentous Posts =)

## dramasnot6

Reaching 100? Maybe 1000? 666? Your birthday? 
Here is the place to share that "special" post that gets your postcount to a particulary interesting or momentous number and congratulate people on reaching certain numbers. You can post pretty much(within forum rules) anything you like with it, maybe why a number is special? what you had to do to get to it?
have fun!

----------


## dramasnot6

*sings Happy 3000th post to meeeee*

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Goodness, Drama, do you already have 3000 posts? You didn't join all that long ago. You've been a pretty dedicated forumer. Congratulations.  :Smile:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Had to post again because now I'll have 1500 posts, exactly half of Drama's number, which seems to give a nice feng shui to this thread somehow.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

woohoo! 400th post!  :Biggrin:  

Wow Drama you've only been on this site about a month more than me. 3000 posts! thats amazing! :Alien:  its the school summer hols down under at the mo isn't?

----------


## Madhuri

I am also at some number  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Good heavens, Drama, how prolific!!  :Eek:

----------


## Shalot

This will be post number 1313 --- potentially unlucky for me....

----------


## ktd222

Goodness gracious Dram and Madhuri, that's a lot of posts.

----------


## Stanislaw

I love how people who joined after me have more posts...I'm such a slacker... :Biggrin:

----------


## toni

> *sings Happy 3000th post to meeeee*


 :Banana: Yeehaw! That's my drame!!  :Banana:  
Congratulations, dearie love! :Alien:

----------


## miss tenderness

nice thread to gather our shattered congratulations!

Drame, sweetie, congrats :Smile:

----------


## ktd222

1400 posts. Yes, this is the number that will end world hunger, and spread peace around the world. Yes.

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww thank you everyone for the congrats!  :Biggrin:   :Blush:  It is because there are so many wonderful members to talk to that I have posted so much  :Smile: 

Congrats Niam! hehe, yea I was fortunate enough to discover the site on Summer Break  :Smile:  It was a great way to keep away the boredom for sure. 
Congrats Petrarch! You may have half the posts, but they are definetly twice the quality.

----------


## Madhuri

> Goodness gracious Dram and Madhuri, that's a lot of posts.


Ya Kt, thats because as you can see, I practically live here  :Rolleyes:   :Biggrin: 

I should log-in to a DE-ADDICTION forum, to get over my litnet addiction.  :Wink: 

Does anyone know of such a place?

----------


## ktd222

> Ya Kt, thats because as you can see, I practically live here  
> 
> I should log-in to a DE-ADDICTION forum, to get over my litnet addiction. 
> 
> Does anyone know of such a place?


Yep, I see you here almost every time I log in at night. This is a good thing though, Madhuri, who would I talk to? You need to stay on the dark side(at least it dark outside when I'm on Lit-Net). Just say no to detoxing.

----------


## kathycf

> Ya Kt, thats because as you can see, I practically live here  
> 
> I should log-in to a DE-ADDICTION forum, to get over my litnet addiction. 
> 
> Does anyone know of such a place?


If there were such a place, mightn't you get addicted to it? Nah, probably not, a de-addiction forum would not be nearly so fun as here, thus ensuring that no member of the de-addiction gets a post count of more than 2.  :Biggrin:  

*waves at the posters, prolific or otherwise*  :Wave:

----------


## Pensive

I am about to hit 6000 posts, and I feel strange. It seems like yesterday when Scher, Night, Aimus and all those who have reached 6000 posts, were on 3000 or 2000 posts. Oh man, time passes quickly. I just realized that I have been here for more than a year.  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Happy LitNet Anniversary Pensive!

----------


## Pensive

> Happy LitNet Anniversary Pensive!


Thank you!  :Biggrin:  Though it was about five months ago!  :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

Oh, happy almost 1.5 year anniversary then!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

> I love how people who joined after me have more posts...I'm such a slacker...


I love not to have to be embarrassed about my post count anymore... although I am elsewhere... I'm not even sure how many posts I have now but I think I'm not far from reaching a round number again...I'll check while posting this  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

hmmm it was 3962...thought I was closer to the round one... oh well.
at the end of the month it will be my - ahem - FOURTH anniversary here  :Eek:  Scary! I think I'm the one who's been around the longest (correct me if there's sometone else) together with Jay, whom I haven't seen around too much lately...

----------


## dramasnot6

just posted 3201, kind of like...
3.....2....(0)...1....blast off!

----------


## Jay

> at the end of the month it will be my - ahem - FOURTH anniversary here  Scary! I think I'm the one who's been around the longest (correct me if there's sometone else) together with Jay, whom I haven't seen around too much lately...


Well, I'm 4 years and 2 days old today  :Tongue:  (and soon to hit that 7k line, too  :Biggrin: )

----------


## Basil

> I think I'm the one who's been around the longest (correct me if there's sometone else)


*Crisador* has you both beat by a couple of months. (Hey, you said to correct you!  :Wink: )

----------


## papayahed

Poo! I missed my 3 year anniversary, it was 2/10/04.

----------


## Jay

> *Crisador* has you both beat by a couple of months. (Hey, you said to correct you! )


Ya haven't asked to be corrected  :Tongue:  but it's *crisaor*  :Wink:  but other than that, you're right!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Lily Adams

I'm inching my way towards 200. Only ten more to go!

----------


## Lily Adams

200! Now I can rest peacefully for the night. This is all I was staying up for.  :FRlol:

----------


## ktd222

> 200! Now I can rest peacefully for the night. This is all I was staying up for.


That's great! By the way that font color you're using is burning my retina

----------


## dramasnot6

> 200! Now I can rest peacefully for the night. This is all I was staying up for.


Congrats Lily! Also, i have to say your psychedellic new siggy/avatar is very awesome  :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

1600! You'll only turn 1600 once. Happy sweet sixteen hundred to me :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

> 1600! You'll only turn 1600 once. Happy sweet sixteen hundred to me

----------


## ktd222

> 


Ahhhhhh...shucks. :Blush:  Thanx dramasnot6. I was really hoping for a sweet sixteen hundred party where we play spin the bottle. :Blush:

----------


## Lily Adams

> That's great! By the way that font color you're using is burning my retina


Aw, yeah, I kinda figured it would do that to people's eyes. Sorry. But it's so Dr. Forrester-y! What color do I change it to?



> Congrats Lily! Also, i have to say your psychedellic new siggy/avatar is very awesome


Thanks.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

> 200! Now I can rest peacefully for the night. This is all I was staying up for.


Yeah, using a colour people can actually read would help too, but I'm just repeating what other people have said. Mind you, not always I might have the patience to go over your words with the mouse to highlight them and see them, but some people here are kinder than I am so maybe someone will still pay attention to you  :Wink:

----------


## Lily Adams

Yeah, okay, how about this? Sorry about that.

----------


## dramasnot6

congratulations to pensive for reaching 6000!

----------


## Virgil

> congratulations to pensive for reaching 6000!


Hooray for Pensy!!

----------


## Madhuri

Congrats, Pensy!!

----------


## EAP

almost three years and I am still working towards five hundred posts.  :Crash:   :Bawling:

----------


## ktd222

> almost three years and I am still working towards five hundred posts.


Oh but it will feel good once you get there :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

oo congrats on 1700 posts ktd! Soon your post count will be old enough to vote and drink  :FRlol:

----------


## B-Mental

umm Litnet hit 20,000 threads, ding, grats

----------


## Riesa

hooo

hello, it's all those word associations...and here I am, a paltry five grand.

admin, I'll take that in twenties please.

----------


## Virgil

> hooo
> 
> hello, it's all those word associations...and here I am, a paltry five grand.
> 
> admin, I'll take that in twenties please.


Hooray for Riesa. Five Thousand!!! 

(How many were in the "Now Playing" thread?  :Tongue:  )

----------


## ktd222

Congratulation Riesa. Was this one of your lifetime goals? :Biggrin:

----------


## Riesa

god no!!!!! my lifetime goal is to skate backwards naked in wal-mart with a crowd of clapping Japanese tourists hoo-rahing!

but thanks for the congrats.  :Biggrin:  it's not really anything I'm proud of, kind of pathetic actually. No offense you other high-count posters out there.  :Tongue:

----------


## ktd222

> god no!!!!! my lifetime goal is to skate backwards naked in wal-mart with a crowd of clapping Japanese tourists hoo-rahing!


 :Bawling:  It's good to know that I, too, once had that dream. 




> but thanks for the congrats.  it's not really anything I'm proud of, kind of pathetic actually. No offense you other high-count posters out there.


 :Frown:  Don't ruin it for me, Riesa. I'm quite proud of my posts count, and I hope when I have a child, I can passed my post count down. :Blush:

----------


## dramasnot6

CONGRATS RIESA! 5000 is faaaar from pathetic, and each and every one is an absolute joy to read  :Smile: 

wow...over 20,000 threads for litnet. what a step!

----------


## ktd222

they grow up so fast.

----------


## dramasnot6

Hope im not too late to congratulate Virgil on reaching 8000

----------


## Riesa

wow  :Eek:  Virgil! 8,000! next bottle of Veuve Clicquot or whatever scotch you prefer is on me! that truly is momentous.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> wow  Virgil! 8,000! next bottle of Veuve Clicquot or whatever scotch you prefer is on me! that truly is momentous.


Thanks. We roughly had the same post count at one time. I need you to catch up. Otherwise it's a sign that my life is completely meaningless.  :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

Congrats, Virg !!  :Thumbs Up:  8000+ is a big number, you are sure spending a lot of time here  :Nod:

----------


## Pensive

Congratulations all; those who have posted for once or more, and yet manage to drop on this forum now and then!  :Banana:

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

Excuse me while I step in here and deposit my measly 600th post.

----------


## ktd222

Congratulations Jean! I hope you're having a happy six hundreth post

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats Jean! 600 is a great number to be at, they were all of high quality as well  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

Thanks, friends! It's been a wonderful 600th post day!

----------


## B-Mental

Gonna toot my own horn here, but 2000th post.

----------


## Virgil

> Gonna toot my own horn here, but 2000th post.


Congrats B-M. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## ktd222

2000 posts is a great achievement, B-Mental :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congratulations B-Mental! What an accomplishment.

----------


## B-Mental

Thank you very much.

----------


## Weisinheimer

Ok here's my 100th post. woohoo I guess.

----------


## Kaltrina

congrats Weis...  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats on your 100th Weisenheimer!

----------


## Weisinheimer

thanks

----------


## Lily Adams

Hooray for Jean-Baptiste, B-Mental, and Weisinheimer!  :Banana: 

I should so post here like mad for the next week and make 300 on March 9th to celebrate 300 coming out in theaters.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Hooray for Jean-Baptiste, B-Mental, and Weisinheimer! 
> 
> I should so post here like mad for the next week and make 300 on March 9th to celebrate 300 coming out in theaters.


That would be splendidly coincedential Miss Lily!  :Biggrin:  Good idea!
I am depositing a rather dull number with this post, 3600. Only signifigance i can think of is the second number is double the first  :Tongue:

----------


## Lily Adams

^Too bad it's not going to happen!  :FRlol:  

Wow, congrats! I wish I could post that much!

----------


## Niamh

my god drama! how on earth have you managed to get 3764 posts! i'm still pottering in the 600's!

edit* just realised this is my 650th post. mot much when you compare it to Drama!  :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

Ha ha, I'm at 271 now. I'm so slow.

----------


## dramasnot6

Naw, you're doing great Lily. I am sure 300 isn't too far away at all

----------


## Lily Adams

Thank you, I'm inching up slowly...

----------


## Niamh

you are almost there...

----------


## Niamh

700th post! yeay!

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

:Banana:   :Banana:  100th post!! :Blush:   :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats Niam! Congrats C*C*!  :Biggrin:  I think 100 posts was the most exciting for me, even more so than 1000 or anything else.

----------


## ktd222

I reached two thousand posts a bit ago and forgot to post it here; I'm making up by posting now

----------


## Linda La Cagnin

> Yeehaw! That's my drame!!  
> Congratulations, dearie love!


I absolutely love that poem. My favorite!

----------


## dramasnot6

> I reached two thousand posts a bit ago and forgot to post it here; I'm making up by posting now


Wow! Congrats ktd!  :Biggrin:

----------


## hyperinsomnia

Haha, yes! What a delightful thread to stumble upon on my first visit!
I declare this officially, my second post. *sigh* We must start somewhere.
I bet that made you all feel better.

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats hyper and welcome!  :Smile:  You need someplace to start  :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

> Wow! Congrats ktd!


Thanks dram. :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

been away for a few days and it wasnt until i posted my first post today that i realised i'd signed off on weds morning on my 800th post! :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congratulations Niam!  :Biggrin:  You're practically at 1000!

----------


## hyperinsomnia

> Haha, yes! What a delightful thread to stumble upon on my first visit!
> I declare this officially, my second post. *sigh* We must start somewhere.
> I bet that made you all feel better.


Two days later and I'm up to 89.
From the evidence produced we can infer that I have no life.

----------


## Madhuri

> From the evidence produced we can infer that I have no life.


Playing video games all the time  :Wink:   :Tongue: 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## hyperinsomnia

> Playing video games all the time


Haha, oh how I wish I were! ... There simply aren't enough hours in the day ... and even when you stay up all night.

----------


## Niamh

> Congratulations Niam!  You're practically at 1000!


Dont you worry Mira, I'm working on it! :Tongue:  
I'll never be able to catch up with you though!

----------


## Nightshade

Post 9001
and I havent even been that active recently its wierd....

----------


## Virgil

> Post 9001
> and I havent even been that active recently its wierd....


Congratulations!!

----------


## papayahed

Wow! Congrats Night!! 7 more and you'll top Pen!


Top 30 posters:


Pendragon 08-20-2005 9,008 
Nightshade 04-28-2005 9,001 
AimusSage 05-14-2005 8,774 
Virgil 11-22-2005 8,430 
Scheherazade 09-25-2004 8,208 
Jay 02-12-2003 7,001 
RobinHood3000 11-25-2005 6,869 
mono 08-13-2004 6,815 
Pensive 08-30-2005 6,175 
subterranean 12-11-2003 5,845 
Riesa 11-15-2005 5,375 
papayahed 02-10-2004 4,636 
Madhuri 06-25-2006 4,524 
Idril 04-19-2006 4,488 
Stanislaw 09-08-2003 4,132 
Koa 02-27-2003 4,020 
dramasnot6 10-24-2006 3,978 
samercury 08-27-2005 3,818 
ShoutGrace 04-07-2006 3,548 
Logos 02-26-2004 3,449 
emily655321 03-27-2004 3,448 
kathycf 04-24-2006 3,370 
amuse 02-07-2004 3,076 
smilingtearz 11-10-2005 3,017 
ElizabethSewall 02-12-2006 2,760 
adilyoussef 05-08-2005 2,567 
miss tenderness 09-28-2005 2,435 
B-Mental 09-11-2005 2,273 
Kaltrina 09-06-2005 2,271 
Bongitybongbong 11-05-2004 2,214

----------


## dramasnot6

CONGRATULATIONS NIGHT! Wow, 9000 is spectacular!
Thanks for the fantastic list papaya, i cant believe im up there!

----------


## dramasnot6

oh my gosh! ive reached 4000!

----------


## Nightshade

congrats  :Banana:  :Biggrin: 
thats 24.8 posts aday to my 12.8  :FRlol:  youll be overtaking me soon enough.

----------


## optimisticnad

i suppose i cant boast about my little one thousand something posts when people like nightshade have nine thousand! :-)

----------


## Nightshade

yes you can  :Nod:

----------


## Lily Adams

1,000 posts in a year! That's great, optimisticnad! Congradulations!

300 for me.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> 1,000 posts in a year! That's great, optimisticnad! Congradulations!
> 
> 300 for me.


Yeay lily! you made it!

----------


## Lily Adams

:FRlol:  Thank you! It's like I'm slowly climbing a mountain with lots of obstacles. XD

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats Lily!  :Biggrin:  Youll be at the peak in no time.

----------


## B-Mental

congrats to dramas on 4000 and Jay on 7000

----------


## optimisticnad

We could all take A-mess's example and just play the word association game all day everyday! :-) 

I for one prefer 'quality'. :-)

----------


## Niamh

I've reached 1000 posts

----------


## Virgil

> I've reached 1000 posts


Congratulations Niamh!!! :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lily Adams

1,000! 1,000 everywhere! Congradulations, Miss Niamh!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

thanks b-mental!

CONGRATULATIONS NIAMH!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

last post was 4444! considering that 44 is my favorite number, that must be lucky!

----------


## Lily Adams

Why is 44 your favorite number, Miss Drame? 

I don't know about mine...I can't decide between 42, (der-hay) 13, and 12. Or 17. Or Googol. Or googolplex. There's too many. XD

----------


## Niamh

Love the new Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy theme miss Lily! just realised this is my 1400th post!

----------


## Lily Adams

Oh, thank you! I think maybe that I change it too often. Oh well.

----------


## Niamh

you have got to stick with that one! its brilliant! (remember...always know where your towel is!)

----------


## RobinHood3000

Hey, I just hit 7,000 a little while ago - go me!

----------


## Niamh

1500!

----------


## kathycf

I made the 4k mark. W00t... :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

> I made the 4k mark. W00t...


Congratulations!!!  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## kathycf

> Congratulations!!!


Hey, thanks.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

congratulations Kathy! :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## papayahed

:Bawling:  I missed my 5,000th, but only by 93  :Frown:   :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

but at least in eight posts you'll be at 5100!

----------


## papayahed

> but at least in eight posts you'll be at 5100!



Whoo Hooooo!!!!! 5100!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Oh and belated congrats to Miss Niamh on her 1500...and papaya getting quite near the big 5100!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Cheers kathy! It show how addicted i've become!
It took me five months to get to 1000 and less than a month to add another 500! :Blush:  
I'll be catching up on drama in no time! :FRlol:

----------


## Countess

I'm at 310 because I feel guilty about spewing crap on forums. I don't want anyone to have to suffer through my drivel.

----------


## andave_ya

THIS IS MY 500TH POST!

 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

Yeay AdYa!

----------


## Adolescent09

I got to my 700th a few moments ago  :Biggrin:

----------


## Captain Pike

I'm that single line,amid the many colored towers of significance on a bar chart, or frequency histogram, if you will representing minisculality. I grope hopelessly for 50 posts.

I WANT TO SUBMIT A SHORT STORY! By October

----------


## Nightshade

My turn first time I thnk in this thread....
The LEA said yes!!!
Im getting all the software and support..although Im a bit shocked why on ewarth are they paying &#163;49.50 an hour for someone to just look at my work and go yepp spellings fix this and this and this and these are stategies to help you .....
course maybe a support tutor will do more than that. I guess Ill find out  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> My turn first time I thnk in this thread....
> The LEA said yes!!!
> Im getting all the software and support..although Im a bit shocked why on ewarth are they paying £49.50 an hour for someone to just look at my work and go yepp spellings fix this and this and this and these are stategies to help you .....
> course maybe a support tutor will do more than that. I guess Ill find out



Allll RRRiiigghhttt.

What's LEA?

----------


## Weisinheimer

300th post! Finally. It took me much longer to get from 200 to 300, than it took me to get from 0 to 200. Guess I've been kinda busy lately.

----------


## Domer121

480!!!!

... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: ..

----------


## Nightshade

> Allll RRRiiigghhttt.
> 
> What's LEA?


The Local Education Authority, bascially they are incharge of schools and stduents from the area , but for uni students they are the source of your fundings/loans/grants etc mine is notoriously stingy but oh shocker theyve said yes ( and to a whole lot more then I asked for )  :Biggrin: 
 :Banana:

----------


## papayahed

> The Local Education Authority, bascially they are incharge of schools and stduents from the area , but for uni students they are the source of your fundings/loans/grants etc mine is notoriously stingy but oh shocker theyve said yes ( and to a whole lot more then I asked for )



Whooo Hooooo  :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## kilted exile

I missed post # 2000 somewhere along the way - only took 3 years to get there

----------


## Niamh

> I missed post # 2000 somewhere along the way - only took 3 years to get there


Fair play to ya Kilted! Think you deserve an dancing banana for that! :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## apple jiang

well, i should say,1.because this is my first time to write a post here since two months ago..... :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Cant believe i'm at 1800 already! :Eek:

----------


## andave_ya

congratulations!

----------


## andave_ya

hey! I just realized! I hit 600 not too long ago!

----------


## Niamh

congratulations!

----------


## Domer121

500!!!!!!

----------


## Nightshade

congrats  :Nod: 
 :Banana:

----------


## Pendragon

Whoa! I didn't even realize I hit: 10,000! Go me!

----------


## Niamh

Weldone Pendragon

you must be the highest poster here! :Biggrin:  

And just for you
some Bananas
 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  

and a dragon!

----------


## kathycf

Wow! 10,000 posts is amazing! You contribute a lot to this site, Pen.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

1900 already. yeap its official... i'm adicted.

----------


## kenikki

I can't wait to reach 100 as I only just joined a couple of months ago!  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

congrats everyone!

----------


## papayahed

Congrats Pen!

----------


## Pendragon

Shucks! Thanks guys N gals! And Congrads to all posters! Niamh, that's another dragon picture for my collection!

----------


## Niamh

well its a red dragon, the symbol of the Pendragon after all!

----------


## Niamh

Hey Look! i've reached 2000 posts! :Biggrin:

----------


## Annamariah

100 posts  :Banana:

----------


## SleepyWitch

hey I've got 1,668 posts... ... i know that's not a landmark post count, but I thought since I've spent most of the last 2 days glued to the screen posting furiously, I'd show off a little  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

:FRlol:  1,668 - nice.

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

This is post #666 for me.

I feel like is should post something pornographic (or political) and make one of our wonderful mods rectify my *EEEEEEVIL* deed.

----------


## dramasnot6

this is only a special post to me since it is my first one back for soo soo long! i insanely missed you guys!!
infinite congrats to all the momentous posts i missed in my absence!

----------


## Niamh

> This is post #666 for me.
> 
> I feel like is should post something pornographic (or political) and make one of our wonderful mods rectify my *EEEEEEVIL* deed.


Now that is a post count worth posting! :Tongue:

----------


## aeroport

This is to be my thousandth post.

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats Jamesian!

----------


## Niamh

post 2222 :Tongue:

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

> post 2222


Niamh,

That's too too too too cool!

----------


## Lily Adams

^That made me laugh. XD

400!

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats lily and niamh!

----------


## ktd222

> post 2222


ooohhh...spooky...I was just thinking about 2222

----------


## Lily Adams

> Congrats lily and niamh!


Thanks!

----------


## motherhubbard

this is 450 for me.

----------


## Bakiryu

this is....597!

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats motherhubbard and bakiryu! May I ask why 597 is special?

----------


## dramasnot6

:Alien:   :Alien:   :Alien:  5000 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

> 5000


Holy moly drama! weldone!

----------


## Virgil

> 5000


 :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:  Great job Drama. I think you did it in record time.  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

woohoo, Drama! That was fast.

----------


## motherhubbard

well after Drama, 600 is a tiny number. But, this is 600 for me

----------


## Weisinheimer

congrats, motherhubbard.

----------


## Annamariah

Eh, I've just managed to write 200 posts. It isn't much, is it? But it is a start  :Smile:

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

> well after Drama, 600 is a tiny number. But, this is 600 for me


600 today.... your last post here was just over a month ago and you were at 450..... at that rate you'll have a whopper of a post-count soon enough.

(and it's not about keeping up with the Joneses, or Dramas as the case may be)

----------


## dramasnot6

Thanks everyone! 
Congrats on 600 motherhubbard! 600 is quite a step considering you've joined us fairly recently

----------


## Domer121

:Banana:   :Banana:  700!!! :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## weepingforloman

Last one was 725... I thought I was still at 600 some.

----------


## dramasnot6

> Eh, I've just managed to write 200 posts. It isn't much, is it? But it is a start





> Last one was 725... I thought I was still at 600 some.





> 700!!!


Congratulations!

----------


## Annamariah

222  :Banana:  
Slowly but surely.

----------


## weepingforloman

777. I thought that was in a couple days...

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats Weeping and Anna!

----------


## andave_ya

!!!!1,000 POSTS!!!! Yay!!!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

Congrats, Andya!

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats andave! what a feat! :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

weldone Adya!

----------


## Virgil

*Yay for 1000 Andave!*  :Smile:

----------


## aldana

200!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  



THIS IS SOOOOOOO COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DO I GET ANYTHIG???

BTW, HOW DO I HAVE TO DO TO START A BLOG???

WELL, LET'S HOPE I CAN REACH AMAZING NUMBERS AS MANY OF YOU HAVE (1,000;5,000 WOWWWWWW  :Eek2:   :Eek2:   :Eek2:  


 :Ladysman:   :Ladysman:   :Ladysman:

----------


## Bakiryu

Yikes! 1,587 posts in 2 1/2 months! I think I need to get of the internet  :FRlol: 

To celebrate this here's picture made by me of me. Enjoy lovelies!

----------


## Annamariah

300  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats aldana,Baki(LOVE the pic!) and Anna!

Also, congrats to Lily for 500!

Here is some cake for everyone since I am late in my congratulations:

----------


## papayahed

POO!!!!! I keep missing the big ones. I passed 6000.

----------


## dramasnot6

a belated congrats to you papaya!

----------


## Poetess

At the moment, I wait to reach 727 (07 for July and 27 for the my day birth-date)

----------


## Poetess

HAHA! Congrats me, this is my 727th post *hops and goes to sleep* nighty :*

----------


## Lily Adams

> Also, congrats to Lily for 500!
> 
> Here is some cake for everyone since I am late in my congratulations:


Ha ha, you read that. XD

I loooooooove cake! Don't worry about being late.  :Biggrin:  The cake is like redemption. We are very pleased.  :Nod:  I mean, uh... :FRlol:  Just kidding. 

600!!!!

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats poetess! Congrats Miss Lily! I am so very glad the cake was to your liking  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

congrats to lily Adams who hasnt realised she passed the 600 mark today!

----------


## Lily Adams

> Congrats poetess! Congrats Miss Lily! I am so very glad the cake was to your liking


Ha ha, thanks. You always congratulate me.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  *scarfs down cake*




> congrats to lily Adams who hasnt realised she passed the 600 mark today!


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Poetess

ayyy thx
and congrats Lilllllyyyyy

----------


## Lily Adams

> and congrats Lilllllyyyyy



Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## motherhubbard

1000 right here. Wow I never thought I would be here that much.

----------


## barbara0207

Congratulations, motherhubbard!

I see that you joined in April, just like me, and you've got more than 1000 posts, while I'm waiting for #300 right now. How do you do that?  :Smile:

----------


## barbara0207

Ha, 300. Got it!

But as I see other people's figures, I've got to hide my blushing face. (Hidden:*** :Blush:  ***)

----------


## Virgil

> Ha, 300. Got it!
> 
> But as I see other people's figures, I've got to hide my blushing face. (Hidden:*** ***)


Oh don't blush. It's just as notable as any one of mine.  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats Barbara!

----------


## Niamh

> Ha, 300. Got it!
> 
> But as I see other people's figures, I've got to hide my blushing face. (Hidden:*** ***)


dont blush! you'll have figures like that someday soon. alot of the big posters are here along time.

----------


## Niamh

holy moly! 3000 posts! :Sick:

----------


## motherhubbard

> holy moly! 3000 posts!


WOW!!! 3000!!!

----------


## Virgil

Congrats Niamh. That's impressive. Wow, just noticed Mother-H is over 1000 in around three months.  :Smile:

----------


## barbara0207

Thanks for your kind words everyone!




> Congrats Niamh. That's impressive. Wow, just noticed Mother-H is over 1000 in around three months.


See what I mean? She's been around as long as I am and has three times more posts. I must do something about it. *repairs to the games forum*

----------


## dramasnot6

> holy moly! 3000 posts!


Wowee! Congratulations Niamh!  :Thumbs Up:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

i'm slowly catching up on you Drama! :Tongue:  
this place is just too addictive!
Thanks everyone! Oh and congrats on over 1000 posts motherhub!

----------


## dramasnot6

Haha, I'm no one to catch up to! Just someone in a very dull place  :Tongue:

----------


## Weisinheimer

500 for me.

----------


## dramasnot6

That's great weisin! congrats!

----------


## SleepyWitch

2,000! yeeeeeeeeeeeeehaas. and it took me only like what? 3 years?

----------


## Bakiryu

I have around 2151 and it just took me 3 months!

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I have around 2151 and it just took me 3 months!


yep, that's exactly what I meant!

----------


## applepie

> 2,000! yeeeeeeeeeeeeehaas. and it took me only like what? 3 years?


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  I've just cracked 400 and I've been here since Nov 2005. I hadn't been on in a long time until recently, though. Here is to hoping that number can keep rising and there will not be another hiatus from the site :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I've just cracked 400 and I've been here since Nov 2005. I hadn't been on in a long time until recently, though. Here is to hoping that number can keep rising and there will not be another hiatus from the site


ah, that explains why I thought you were a new member  :Smile:

----------


## applepie

> ah, that explains why I thought you were a new member


Between school and having a second kid, I wasn't able to be too much of a member. I'm on my last class for school, so I've been able to spend much more time here. I'm glad to be able to finally participate more :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats Sleepy and Berry!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pendragon

What a forum-rat I've become, no?

----------


## Niamh

:Eek:  good god Pen! when did you hit the 12,000 mark!

----------


## dramasnot6

My gosh, Pen! What an achievement! This calls for celebration...

----------


## RobinHood3000

Just hit 7,300 a second ago - HOLY HANNAH, Pen, what are you DOING with your time???  :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

Wow, Robin! Some accomplishment, congrats!

----------


## Annamariah

350

I guess I'll have little chance to write here for some time, because I'll be moving to another town tomorrow and it will take a while to get an Internet connection there...

----------


## Niamh

goodluck and well see you when you get back!

----------


## Annamariah

Yeah, thanks  :Smile:  It's so exciting and a bit scary too, to move out and start studying in a university. (The real irony here is that I'll be studying in The University of Helsinki, but I still have to move to Kouvola, which is about 134 kilometres away. Too bad, since I've lived in Helsinki all my life.)

----------


## Niamh

thats abit odd. Is one of the campus' outside helsinki then?

----------


## Annamariah

Yes, unfortunately all the translators study in Kouvola instead of Helsinki. BUT the good news is that the campus will be moved to Helsinki within maybe a year or two, so I don't have to stay in that little town for too long  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

YEAY! :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Virgil

> My gosh, Pen! What an achievement! This calls for celebration...


Wow, I second that Pen. *12,000!!!*

----------


## dramasnot6

You're almost at 10,000 there Virgil!

----------


## Niamh

3333!

----------


## dramasnot6

Cool post count Niamh!

----------


## Virgil

*Well here it is, my 10,000th post on Lit Net.*

----------


## dramasnot6

WOW!! Congratulations Virgil!!

----------


## Virgil

Thanks Drama.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

congrats virg  :Nod:

----------


## Pendragon

> My gosh, Pen! What an achievement! This calls for celebration...


Thank you, Drama. I shall keep a copy of this image.




> Just hit 7,300 a second ago - HOLY HANNAH, Pen, what are you DOING with your time???


Well, I been trying to critique poems but now they go up faster than I can keep up with them. And if this head doesn't settle down, I'll be off forum for a while.




> *Well here it is, my 10,000th post on Lit Net.*


OH, YEAH!

----------


## Virgil

Thank you Night & Pen.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> *Well here it is, my 10,000th post on Lit Net.*


you old show-off! what's 10,000 posts?  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

Congrats Pen and Virgie.

----------


## Niamh

Weldone Virg! (now wheres those bananas....Ah, here they are!)
 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## andave_ya

oh wow to both! Congrats!

----------


## barbara0207

Just came here to announce my 500th post...

Then I saw Virgil's and Pen's counts. Right. Forget about my 500. Congrats, you two!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congratulations Barbara! 500 is fantastic!

----------


## Virgil

> Just came here to announce my 500th post...
> 
> Then I saw Virgil's and Pen's counts. Right. Forget about my 500. Congrats, you two!


Thank you Barbara. But yours is an accomplishemnt as well. Plus, don't worry about quantity; the quality of your posts surpass mine.  :Wink:

----------


## barbara0207

> Thank you Barbara. But yours is an accomplishemnt as well. Plus, don't worry about quantity; the quality of your posts surpass mine.


Thank you, drama and thank you virgil.  :Blush:  But I'm not so sure about that. I've only got time for litnet in the evenings, and often I'm too tired for 'quality posts' and hang around in the games section, rhyming a bit, adding another name or taking somebody's hill away from them!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Thank you, drama and thank you virgil.  But I'm not so sure about that. I've only got time for litnet in the evenings, and often I'm too tired for 'quality posts' and hang around in the games section, rhyming a bit, adding another name or taking *somebody's* hill away from them!


Hey! It's not _somebody's_ hill, it's only Pensive's!  :Biggrin:

----------


## barbara0207

> Hey! It's not _somebody's_ hill, it's only Pensive's!


Well, why don't you try to get it back?  :FRlol:

----------


## kiz_paws

Hey, congratulations Virgil, Pendragon and Barbara0207! As well, our Martian King turned over 9000 just the other night, so congrats to him too! 

 :Banana:  **Party....Party...Party**  :Banana:

----------


## dramasnot6

I will second the bananas!

----------


## dramasnot6

This is 5500!

----------


## Virgil

> This is 5500!


Yay Drama!!! :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

thats amazing drama!
Congratulations barbara!

----------


## dramasnot6

Thanks Virgil and Niamh!

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats you guys!

2,222! *JOKING* it's 2,251 I slept through 2,222  :Frown:  what's the next funny number? 2,345? 3,333 (in another 10 years)?

----------


## AimusSage

A funny number would be 2364. Obviously, because it is the first year TNG took place. Then again, you can say the first year of TOS also counts, but that would hardly be a challenge.

Apparently I have over 9000 posts now. Never noticed until now  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> A funny number would be 2364. Obviously, because it is the first year TNG took place. Then again, you can say the first year of TOS also counts, but that would hardly be a challenge.
> 
> Apparently I have over 9000 posts now. Never noticed until now


aaaargh, I didn't even know what year TNG starts in.
obviously, you're the #1 Trekker around here: pick your prize
1) an IDIC pendant made from pure dilithium
2) an inflatable cat that looks like Spot
3) Shatner's hair piece from TOS or althernatively Koenig's wig with a family of birds in it

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats Sleepy, Congrats Aimus!(I think he deserves a big bag of turnips, 9000 turnips to be precise.)

----------


## Niamh

Weldone you two!
(i love the dancing alien!)

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Weldone you two!
> (i love the dancing alien!)


what a cute beastie! i love it! are you sure it's not a genetically modified panda?

----------


## Niamh

> what a cute beastie! i love it! are you sure it's not a genetically modified panda?


I found him on photobucket once after typing in alien. I love the little guy! :Tongue:

----------


## AimusSage

I'll take the Infinite Diversity in Infinite Combinations. I already have a spot look-alike cat running around. Although character-wise, it is a perfect match for garfield.  :FRlol: 
Hair pieces, no thank you, I prefer my own hair, even though it might not be much.  :Smile: 

Drama. 9000 Turnips!!!!!! You know what I like  :Wink:

----------


## Bakiryu

> I found him on photobucket once after typing in alien. I love the little guy!


OOOh, that's ZIM! (I think)

----------


## papayahed

7,000!!!!!!

----------


## Lote-Tree

Papahed 7000 posts...wow... :Biggrin:  Bueno!

Are you sure you don't want to Blog?  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

Pfew, everybody is posting as if the universe is yapping at their heels.

Congrats for the 7000 posts Papaya, it is quite a feat.

----------


## Niamh

Weldone Papaya! :Thumbs Up:  
I hope to be posting here as soon as i reach 4000. :Biggrin:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

i should've gone here upon reaching my 214th...

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

yay, three hundredth.  :Tongue:

----------


## papayahed

> Papahed 7000 posts...wow... Bueno!
> 
> Are you sure you don't want to Blog?



I didn't reach 7000 by blogging!

Thanks all.

Congrats Rock.

----------


## Virgil

Congratulations rockit and papaya.  :Thumbs Up:   :Smile:

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

:Banana:  YAY! I finally broke the triple digit barrier!  :Banana:  

It took me nearly a year to do it, but I've reached *1000* posts.

(Also, this is the first time I've ever felt the need to post a dancing banana (or 2))

----------


## Virgil

Fantastic Bib!  :Banana:  Congratulations!  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

Congrats Tim!!!!!! A few more naners for you:  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

> YAY! I finally broke the triple digit barrier!  
> 
> It took me nearly a year to do it, but I've reached *1000* posts.
> 
> (Also, this is the first time I've ever felt the need to post a dancing banana (or 2))


Weldone Tim! :Thumbs Up:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

My god!  :Eek:  I reached 4000 posts with out realising it!!!

----------


## Virgil

> My god!  I reached 4000 posts with out realising it!!!


Congrats Niamh.  :Banana:  Let's celebrate! This one is on me.



I've never seen Guinness Red. Have you tried it?

----------


## andave_ya

Congrats to the both of you!

----------


## papayahed

Congrats Niamh!!

----------


## Niamh

> Congrats Niamh.  Let's celebrate! This one is on me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen Guinness Red. Have you tried it?


No I've never seen Guinness red. (Whispers* I dont like Guinness....) :Tongue:

----------


## Granny5

I forgot to watch so this is my 1001st post!!
 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  
Who would have thought!!??

----------


## Virgil

> I forgot to watch so this is my 1001st post!!
>      
> Who would have thought!!??


Congratulations!!! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

> I forgot to watch so this is my 1001st post!!
>      
> Who would have thought!!??


Way to go!! It took you only 4 1/2 months to do what it took me nearly a year to do!!

----------


## Granny5

thanks Virgil and Bib, some of us don't have a life so it wasn't hard to do!

----------


## Niamh

Congrats Granny!

----------


## vheissu

800th!!

I'm almost there, I can practically see No 1000th. Although it took me what, a year and bit...

----------


## papayahed

Congrats vheissu!!!!

----------


## Niamh

Weldone Vheissu! you'll get there soon! go play some more games!!!

----------


## Gadget Girl

Ugh, I really hate this numbers, but *shrugs* there's no way to get a chance to skip it.  :Tongue:  This is my 666th post.

----------


## Virgil

> Ugh, I really hate this numbers, but *shrugs* there's no way to get a chance to skip it.  This is my 666th post.


Don't worry Gadget. Go and quickly post again to wipe it clean. Maybe if you do it fast enough the devil won't know it came.  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Gadget Girl

I forgot to post my 1,000th post here. Wow, that time I got my 666th post, and now it's 1,005! So fast...

----------


## dramasnot6

Sorry for being late, congrats Gadget Girl!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Wow, I just hit my one-thousandth post...

----------


## Niamh

congratulations Rock.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Congrats Kit!  :Biggrin:

----------


## vheissu

:Banana:  Finally reached 1,000 posts!  :Banana:

----------


## Bakiryu

Almost 4000!

----------


## Niamh

Yeay V!

----------


## Dori

I just hit 450 if that counts for anything... :Tongue:

----------


## Lily Adams

> I just hit 450 if that counts for anything...


And look at that! Almost 500 now!

THIS IS MY 1,000 POST!!!! HURRAH!!!!  :Banana:  

I've joined the official ranks of addict now, right? Along with RoCKiTcZa and vheissu!

----------


## kiz_paws

I'll join that dance for all momentous posts!  :Banana:

----------


## NikolaiI

1800 something i believe, perhaps 1900

yep.

my birthday would be 4188
i'll try to remember

----------


## NikolaiI

1862 is a year, i suppose....the year when Nietzsche is 18...also 28 years before Lovecraft is born...

or as a date...it is January 8th, 1962, or 1862... or August 1st, depending on how you look at it

----------


## AdoreroDio

I just like that it is 456 (I can't wait until I have 123,456 posts, if I ever make it that far) (^;

----------


## Bakiryu

4000! 4000! 4000!

(just imagine me squealing from joy in front of the pc)

----------


## Dori

500  :Smile:

----------


## Gadget Girl

Congrats everyone!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

I've reached 5000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(i'm only two week over my target date but ah well!!! :Tongue:  )

----------


## Weisinheimer

way to go NIamh.

----------


## Virgil

> I've reached 5000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (i'm only two week over my target date but ah well!!! )


Congratulations Niamh!!  :Smile:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I've reached 5000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (i'm only two week over my target date but ah well!!! )


Hey, congratulations!! Now you've done it! So what if it is a little over your target! Still better late than never, right?!  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

Congrats Niamh!!

----------


## kiz_paws

Yay! **Does a shamrock dance in honour of Niahm**  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## vheissu

Wow, 5000!! Congrats Niamh!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## barbara0207

Proudly present: 1,000 posts. 

Seems nothing compared to your 5,000, Niamh - congrats!
May I be proud all the same?

----------


## Weisinheimer

Of course you can be proud of 1,000, barbara. Congrats!

----------


## barbara0207

Thank you, Weisinheimer!

----------


## Niamh

Thanks everyone!!! 

Barbara, Weldone on the 1000 posts. You should be very proud!

----------


## NikolaiI

Am I to 2000 yet?

Nope. 

Well, 1932 is a much, much more moentous number than 2000 anyway

----------


## barbara0207

Thanks, Niamh!  :Smile:  

Nikolai, while I'm writing it's 15 posts more - within a few hours. If you keep that pace it'll be 2,000 posts in no time!  :Biggrin:

----------


## andave_ya

1500! Right now!

----------


## barbara0207

Congratulations, andave_ya! (Or andy - what should I call you?) :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## kiz_paws

Congrats, Andya.  :Smile: 

AND --- dum da da dum da da DUM.....

THIS is my *3,000th* post! Woot and Woot again, who'd have thought, eh?  :Alien:  

**does a quarterback-styled teddybear dance** <----- yeah, you know the one  :FRlol:

----------


## andave_ya

Congratulations, Barbara and Kiz!

Barbara, you can call me whatever you like! Most people call me Andya, but I'm also Adya, Andy (mostly Virgil) and AndyAve (mostly Pen).

----------


## AdoreroDio

Not quite as exciting as you alls' numbers but this is my number....
500!
 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## crazefest456

awesome! (I'm under 500, you were not alone...)

----------


## Niamh

Weldone Adorero!
ANd Adya, Congrats!
Kiz you'll be catching up with me in no time!!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

congrats Kiz, Andya, and Adorero. woohoo

----------


## barbara0207

Congrats, Kiz and Adorero! Great!

----------


## NikolaiI

2001 was the last post
this is 2002
i must be stuck in the past

----------


## Niamh

:FRlol:  weldone Nik!

----------


## papayahed

Congrats Nik, Andya, Kiz, and Adorero

----------


## Niamh

A huge congrats to Nightie on 10,000 posts!  :Eek:

----------


## papayahed

Congrats Night!!!!!!

----------


## Nightshade

> A huge congrats to Nightie on 10,000 posts!


Hey Im taking this for my avy!  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> Hey Im taking this for my avy!



No. You need to go back to the smiles.

----------


## Nightshade

why... I want to be this for a while... fine Ill change back in a couple of days...

----------


## papayahed

> why... I want to be this for a while... fine Ill change back in a couple of days...


 :Biggrin:  You've always had the smilies, ya can't change now...

OK, I guess everybody is entitled to change their avatars every once in a while, I can get used to it.

----------


## Nightshade

huh..odd things happening :shrug:

anyway just for you papay, merry christmas! :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

> huh..odd things happening :shrug:
> 
> anyway just for you papay, merry christmas!


Thanks Nightie!!! :Yawnb:  


What odd things??

----------


## Nightshade

I thought Id posted this already...
 :Confused:

----------


## papayahed

> I thought Id posted this already...



Probably but I haven't come across it yet.  :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

I think your smilie avys are great nightie. But i did love your fairy more! :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Woo Hoo!!!

1,000 POSTS!!!


OK. It isn't that big of a deal compared to others on here, but at least I made it!  :Biggrin:  My goal was actually get to 1,000 by the end of last week. I wasn't able to make it. So, I did it now! *Congratulations to me!*  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> 1,000 POSTS!!!
> 
> 
> OK. It isn't that big of a deal compared to others on here, but at least I made it!  My goal was actually get to 1,000 by the end of last week. I wasn't able to make it. So, I did it now! *Congratulations to me!*


Congrats Lady Went!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

Yay, Ladywentworth. Congrats.

----------


## Niamh

> Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> 1,000 POSTS!!!
> 
> 
> OK. It isn't that big of a deal compared to others on here, but at least I made it!  My goal was actually get to 1,000 by the end of last week. I wasn't able to make it. So, I did it now! *Congratulations to me!*


Actually thats a fantastic feat seeing as you've only beem here since Sept!  :Eek:  
Weldone!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> And look at that! Almost 500 now!
> 
> THIS IS MY 1,000 POST!!!! HURRAH!!!!  
> 
> I've joined the official ranks of addict now, right? Along with RoCKiTcZa and vheissu!


Not anymore, I suppose.  :Frown:  I hardly get a chance to log on to litnet anymore. It disappoints me so much to see myself still stuck at 1,196 right now, whereas other litnetters of the same batch as I are at their three thousandth or so. Still, believe it or not, I always have litnet in my mind every single day, no matter what I do!

----------


## dramasnot6

A belated congrats to Lady Went and Night!!!! 
 :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## BulletproofDork

*W00T!!!!! I DID IT!!!!!!

1,000 POSTS.*



I fell in love with this cake. So please pardon the note for Steve. Whoever he is, may he have many more wonderful birthday cakes to come.  :Biggrin:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Your 1000th post sure was momentous.

Congratulations Bullet.  :Tongue:

----------


## Lily Adams

> Not anymore, I suppose.  I hardly get a chance to log on to litnet anymore. It disappoints me so much to see myself still stuck at 1,196 right now, whereas other litnetters of the same batch as I are at their three thousandth or so. Still, believe it or not, I always have litnet in my mind every single day, no matter what I do!


Aw, it's okay. It's nice talking to you here.  :Smile:  And I love LitNet, too.




> Your 1000th post sure was momentous.
> 
> Congratulations Bullet.


Indeedy-doo!

Congrats, my friend!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

> Aw, it's okay. It's nice talking to you here.  And I love LitNet, too.
> 
> FONT]


Sure's nice talking to you too! Even though I wasn't able to reply to your previous PM. And yeah, there _is_ something memorable about my rubik's cube. The something about love that confused you so... yeah, you know what I'm talking about. Or... don't you? I'd be glad to tell...  :Blush:

----------


## SleepyWitch

hey, I've got 3,000 posts and I didn't even notice  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

Congrats Sleepy!

----------


## Lily Adams

> Sure's nice talking to you too! Even though I wasn't able to reply to your previous PM. And yeah, there _is_ something memorable about my rubik's cube. The something about love that confused you so... yeah, you know what I'm talking about. Or... don't you? I'd be glad to tell...


Sure, if you wanna!  :Smile:  Feel free to PM me anytime.

----------


## Niamh

Congrats sleepy and bullet!

----------


## AdoreroDio

555 posts! Not very great but a really cool number!

----------


## crazefest456

1000!!! YEAH!!!




> 555 posts! Not very great but a really cool number!


Five is one of my favorite numbers...so it's a cool number  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats Bullet, Adorero and crazefest!

----------


## papayahed

Alllll Riiiggghhhtttt!! Bullet, Adorero and crazefest!

----------


## Lote-Tree

I seem to have made it to more than 2000 posts! My God! What have I been doing here  :Biggrin: 

Do I get a prize or something from here  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyW

Just over 300 posts after only two months...
Somebody, get me a life  :Frown:

----------


## Shurtugal

> *W00T!!!!! I DID IT!!!!!!
> 
> 1,000 POSTS.*
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this cake. So please pardon the note for Steve. Whoever he is, may he have many more wonderful birthday cakes to come.


sad, i logged on several month befor you and you are close to surpassing me.... well i've gotten 1,102 yeah for me's! :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## Weisinheimer

congrats, shurt and LadyW.

----------


## B-Mental

Well, 4000 posts...I don't know how pendragon got to 13000 or whatever, thats just ridiculous.

----------


## crazefest456

> Well, 4000 posts...I don't know how pendragon got to 13000 or whatever, thats just ridiculous.


You're just jealous  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:   :Wink:  

Congrats!!!  :Banana:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats to B, Shurtugal and LadyW!  :Biggrin: 
*dancey dancey*

----------


## barbara0207

> Well, 4000 posts...I don't know how pendragon got to 13000 or whatever, thats just ridiculous.


It's 14050, just checked.  :Biggrin:  Good thing LitNet is not really a posting competition.

So all the congrats are well-deserved, B!

And congrats, everybody else, of course.

----------


## Niamh

Congrats everyone!
It feels weird to know i've got more posts that you B considering you have been here longer than me.

----------


## B-Mental

Thanks everyone... Niamh, I took off for like 10 months in 2006...I was recuperating from an injury, and the computer was on a different floor...I was avoiding the stairs, and thats why you have more posts...probably you also have more interesting things to say...lol.

----------


## kiz_paws

Congratulations to you, *B*!

----------


## B-Mental

LOL Kiz, cute picture of the dog...you realise that you motivated me to get to 4000 before you did, now feel free to pass me up. B

----------


## kiz_paws

g-g-g-g-g-ulp!! I am almost there! Is this a good thing or a bad thing? (considering that I joined less than a year ago --- well, idle time is best spent here with you guys! I love LitNet!)  :Wink:

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

1,500 posts... my progress has been pretty slow these days... but anyways... I'm getting there...  :Smile:

----------


## crazefest456

YAY, Kit!!! progress-shmogress...it's the quality of the posts that counts..

----------


## B-Mental

grats Charo

----------


## LadyWentworth

Well, I have now made it to *1500*!!!  :Biggrin:  Actually, I did that very fast! Much faster than when I made it to 1000!

So, I have accomplished this tonight and I think I will go to sleep now! 

You know what that means, craze? You can now have all the time to catch up to me and even pass me by!  :Biggrin:

----------


## crazefest456

:Biggrin:  I'll try LW, I'll try...

Congrats LW!! and sweet dreams...  :Banana:

----------


## LadyWentworth

> I'll try LW, I'll try...


Oh no! You didn't make it!  :Frown:  You only had 2 to go! I fully expect you to catch up today!  :Wink:

----------


## kiz_paws

I just wanted to congratulate *NikolaiI* on reaching the 100th post in his blog *it stands in the grey of the city*.

Yay Alex!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## dramasnot6

Wow! Congrats everyone!

Man, I took down my first 5000 in about 3 and a half months, but this last 1000 has taken me nearly a year.

----------


## Niamh

Lets all congratulate Scher on 10,000 posts!!!

----------


## papayahed

Whooo Hoooooo!!!!!!! Scher!!!!!


Margarita's??

----------


## Virgil

Yay Scher!!!  :Banana:   :Banana:  

10,000!!

----------


## vheissu

CONGRATS, SCHER!!

----------


## kiz_paws

Congratulations, Scher!

----------


## dramasnot6

CONGRATULATIONS SCHER!

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats to Virgil for 12,000!!!!!!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

Congrats, Virg and Scher!!!!!!!!
that's amazing.

----------


## Virgil

Oh, thank you drama and Weisinheimer. I noted it in the Boast post.

----------


## vheissu

*12,000???* :Eek:  Congratulazioni Virgilio!

----------


## Niamh

holy cow virgil! you are two times more than me!

----------


## Scheherazade

Way to go, Virgil!

However, we should all pay our respects to our top poster, Pen, with his 14327 posts!

----------


## dramasnot6

Go Pen!  :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

:Eek:  christ! Over 14!

----------


## dramasnot6

6,000

----------


## kiz_paws

Yay Pen!  :Thumbs Up:  

Go drama!  :Banana:

----------


## dramasnot6

Thanks kiz

----------


## Weisinheimer

*1,000*  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

Congratulations Weisin!!!!!!!!!  :Banana:

----------


## kiz_paws

Congrats, Weis! (I love your signature pic -- please don't ever change it!)  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

bummer, I slept through my 3 years' LitNet anniversary!  :Blush: 
apparently I joined on 15 March 2005! at least it says so in my profile. unless it was the 3rd day of the 15th month? whatscalled?
poke me with a twig around this time next year, so I'll remember my 4 yrs party!

----------


## dramasnot6

Oh my goodness Sleepy! 3 years!!! Congrats!  :Biggrin: 
 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  (eat a banana for every year!)

----------


## sprinks

Well today marks one month since I joined, and this very post here is my 500th post.  :Smile:  This is a fantastic site with awesome people and I hope to make thousands of more posts  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

Aww,good to have you here Sprinks! You'll be in the thousands in no time,congrats!

----------


## Virgil

> Congrats to Virgil for 12,000!!!!!!!


Thanks to all. I must have missed this.  :Smile:  As you can see I love lit net.  :Wink:

----------


## sprinks

> Aww,good to have you here Sprinks! You'll be in the thousands in no time,congrats!


Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## ben.!

Yay! 100 posts!

----------


## dramasnot6

congrats ben!

----------


## sprinks

Yay! This is my 1000th post!!!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## vheissu

Congrats sprinks!!  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

Thanks vheissu  :Biggrin:

----------


## pussnboots

finally hit 400 posts - actually this makes 401

----------


## papayahed

Congrats sprinks and PNB!!!

----------


## Niamh

holy moly sprinks! that was fast! congrats!

----------


## AdoreroDio

*700 posts!* :Biggrin:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## pussnboots

congrats AdoreroDio

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

weeee!!!!!!! after 13 months 400 posts!

----------


## sprinks

> Congrats sprinks and PNB!!!





> holy moly sprinks! that was fast! congrats!


Thanks  :Smile:  Seems like a lot of posts but really they're mostly in the games threads!  :Wink:  Especially the word association ones!  :FRlol:

----------


## vheissu

FINALLY:




 :Banana:  2000 posts!  :Banana:

----------


## AdoreroDio

WOW! congrats- that a major one

----------


## sprinks

Congrats vheissu!!  :Smile:  May you continue to post many more thousands of posts!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

woohoo! post 6,666! :FRlol:

----------


## papayahed

> woohoo! post 6,666!

----------


## dramasnot6

:FRlol:  Nice one Niamh!

----------


## Virgil

I haven't been in this thread in a while. Congrats to everyone's milestones.  :Smile:

----------


## amanda_isabel

wow, i feel like such a slacker  :Biggrin: 

congratz everyone!

just a question, who's got the most posts here?

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats On 9000 Papaya!

----------


## dramasnot6

> wow, i feel like such a slacker 
> 
> congratz everyone!
> 
> just a question, who's got the most posts here?


Pendragon, I think.

----------


## papayahed

Thanks Snot!!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

Wow, papaya! Congrats!

----------


## Nightshade

> wow, i feel like such a slacker 
> 
> congratz everyone!
> 
> just a question, who's got the most posts here?





> Pendragon, I think.


Correct ! Pendragon has the most posts with 14,954 followed by Virgil with 13,417 then there is a massive jump of nearly 3,000 posts.  :Biggrin:  

hey paya did you know that you have the 6th highest number of posts on the forum?  :Biggrin:   :Banana:

----------


## papayahed

> hey paya did you know that you have the 6th highest number of posts on the forum?




 :Biggrin:  You're #3!!!

----------


## Virgil

> Congrats On 9000 Papaya!


Hey congrats Papaya.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

> You're #3!!!


I know... :Tongue:  but once upon a time I was the highest by hundereds of posts....

----------


## dramasnot6

Congratulations on 2000,Jamesian!!!
 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

congrats Jamesian.

----------


## Virgil

> Congratulations on 2000,Jamesian!!!


Outstanding Jamesian.  :Smile:

----------


## vheissu

*Congratulations Jamesian!!!*

----------


## Nightshade

<<<<<<<<<< 
 :Biggrin:  
That's all I have to say 
<<<<<<<<

11,000!!!
 :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

> <<<<<<<<<< 
>  
> That's all I have to say 
> <<<<<<<<
> 
> 11,000!!!


you robbed my alien!!!!!  :Eek: 
But congrats on 11,000 posts!

(my dancing alien :Bawling:  )

----------


## Nightshade

MWAHAHAHAHAhahahaha-ha

----------


## pussnboots

post 601!!!!

----------


## Niamh

congrats Puss!

----------


## Nightshade

:Biggrin:   :FRlol:  
Congrats!

----------


## Scheherazade

> MWAHAHAHAHAhahahaha-ha


Night, if you promise to be good (ie not steal other people's aliens and such), I can give you this:



Pussnboots> Way to go!  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

> Night, if you promise to be good (ie not steal other people's aliens and such), I can give you this:
> 
> 
> 
> Pussnboots> Way to go!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH keeep the penguins away from me!!!


 :Eek2:  
Ill give them back I will, even the segway ( though I might have, sort of broken it !)

----------


## Niamh

7000 posts!  :Biggrin:

----------


## pussnboots

god only knows how long it will take me to get to 7000 posts!!!!

----------


## Virgil

> <<<<<<<<<< 
>  
> That's all I have to say 
> <<<<<<<<
> 
> 11,000!!!


11,000!!!

----------


## Virgil

> 7000 posts!


*7000!!!*

----------


## papayahed

Congrats Niamh, Nightie, and PB!!!!!

----------


## dramasnot6

:Alien:   :Alien:   :Alien:  CONGRATS, NIGHTY!  :Biggrin:  CONGRATS, NIAMH! Congrats,Puss! Wowee!

----------


## sprinks

Yay!!  :Biggrin:  Congrats everyone!!  :Biggrin:  May you all continue to happily post many more hundreds and thousands of posts over the years!!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

Congrats to all the faithful posters!  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

Wew, I still remember the day that I was the number one spammonkey to reach 8000 here! What has happened to me?  :FRlol:  Congrats to all the posters with their milestones.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

> Wew, I still remember the day that I was the number one spammonkey to reach 8000 here! What has happened to me?  Congrats to all the posters with their milestones.


Hey! you barely beat me by 40 seconds... 
 :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

Hmmmm am getting slow. Pretty slow. Only 8935 posts.

----------


## sprinks

Over 2000 posts!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tersely

> Hmmmm am getting slow. Pretty slow. Only 8935 posts.


Bet you can't bet my smooooth 119? Oh yeah. 
Props to the newb.

----------


## dramasnot6

Congratulations,Sprinks!!! 

That was fast!

----------


## Niamh

Well done Sprinks!

----------


## Nightshade

Congrats scher on 11,000 posts!!
 :Nod:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Congrats Scher!

11,000 Posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nightshade

> Congrats Scher!


Just stealing this one too ...
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Oh Gawd! I was trying to postpone this moment as much as possible but it is here finally... Time to face the Forum addiction once again!

Thanks Niamh and Night!

----------


## papayahed

Congrats Scher!!!!!!!

Some Kit Kats just for you:

----------


## Scheherazade

Hey, that is the poster from my bedroom!!!

Thank you, Papaya!

----------


## dramasnot6

Congratulations,Scher! Keep up the awesome posting!!!
 :Banana:   :Cool:   :Banana:

----------


## sprinks

> Congratulations,Sprinks!!! 
> 
> That was fast!



Thankyou  :Biggrin:  (I practically LIVE in the games section  :FRlol: )




> Well done Sprinks!


Thankyou  :Biggrin:

----------


## AuntShecky

Either I love the LitNet, or I need to "get a life!" Anyway,
with this post, for the first time in my long life, I'm batting "1000"!

----------


## Virgil

> Either I love the LitNet, or I need to "get a life!" Anyway,
> with this post, for the first time in my long life, I'm batting "1000"!


Congratulations!! But it seems you're never here. I always enjoy reading your thoughts.  :Smile:

----------


## Poetess

I want to reach 1000!

----------


## Pensive

I want to reach 10000!

----------


## RoCKiTcZa

Man, I can't believe I reached 2000 without even knowing it!  :Biggrin: 

Best wishes to my Alzheimerish brain.  :FRlol:

----------


## wilbur lim

I intend to live forever,without any trails,apprehension,unethical acts,and anger.Even if I were to die,I must do that peacefully.All PEACE!

----------


## Niamh

Holy moly!!!!!!

woohoo!

----------


## Virgil

> Holy moly!!!!!!
> 
> woohoo!



Wow, congratulations!!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

why thanks virg! was hoping to have 10,000 by my second litaversary next month but trip to Oz kind of knocked that on the head!

----------


## Virgil

Hmm, I'm close to 15,000 pace at my third year. With profile pages, blogs, and social groups, I must admit my posting pace has slowed down.

----------


## Bakiryu

Wow, congrats y'all!

----------


## sprinks

And with a click of the "Post Quick Reply" button, I post my 3000th post  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

yikes Sprinks! welldone!
maybe you might make the 5000 post goal by your litaversary? I failed on mine....twice....was suposed to reach 10,000 by the 14th nov.  :Frown:

----------


## sprinks

I might! I have til around mid-March to do another 2000 posts then!!  :Biggrin:  That's 4 or so months, so... 500 posts a month! I accept the mission!!  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

Excellent!!!!  :Tongue: 

500 a month isnt so bad.... I have managed over a hundred in one day a few times!  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

Oh my. Is this a momentous post or what? This is number 15,000. 

15,000

And by pure chance it comes on the exact date of my three year anniversary of being on lit net.   :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

Happy third litaversary Virgil! and congrats on 15,000 posts!

----------


## Poetess

congraaaaaaats

----------


## papayahed

10,000
(and it only took 5 years)


Finally, I get entrance into the "special" forum!!!!

----------


## Virgil

> 10,000
> (and it only took 5 years)
> 
> 
> Finally, I get entrance into the "special" forum!!!!


Alright!! Welcome to double digit thousands.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

wow. congrats papaya!

----------


## eyemaker

conrats papaya! :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Weldone Papayahead!!!!! I've not long to go to reach 10,000!!! you are (i think) the 6th highest poster on litnet!

----------


## sprinks

yay papaya!! congrats!!

----------


## papayahed

Thanks ya'll. I think my post/day is pretty low though it took 5 years to get to 10,000 and some people have done it a lot qucker.

----------


## papayahed

Top Ten:



```
Virgil			 15,602  
Pendragon		15,535  
Scheherazade		 12,129  
Nightshade 		11,646  
AimusSage 		10,125  
papayahed 		10,003  
Pensive			9,277  
Niamh 			8,723  
RobinHood3000	        7,512  
Idril			7,499
```

----------


## Niamh

Being one of the top ten posting litnetters is cool!

----------


## sprinks

Congrats Niamh in being in the top ten!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

The Top Ten Posters are!
1) Virgil- 15,602 (joined- 22/11/05)
2) Pendragon- 15,535 (joined- 20/08/05)
3) Scheherazade- 12,129 (joined- 25/09/04)
4) Nightshade- 11,646 (joined- 28/04/05)
5) Aimus Sage- 10,125 (joined- 14/05/05)
6) Papayahed- 10,004 (joined- 10/02/04)
7) Pensive- 9,277 (joined- 30/08/05)
8) Niamh- 8,728 (joined 19/11/06)
9) Robinhood3000- 7,512 (joined- 25/11/05)
10) Idril- 7,499 (joined- 19/04.06)

----------


## papayahed

> The Top Ten Posters are!
> 1) Virgil- 15,602 (joined- 22/11/05)
> 2) Pendragon- 15,535 (joined- 20/08/05)
> 3) Scheherazade- 12,129 (joined- 25/09/04)
> 4) Nightshade- 11,646 (joined- 28/04/05)
> 5) Aimus Sage- 10,125 (joined- 14/05/05)
> 6) Papayahed- 10,004 (joined- 10/02/04)
> 7) Pensive- 9,277 (joined- 30/08/05)
> 8) Niamh- 8,728 (joined 19/11/06)
> ...




Hey, did you put the dates in or did you just copy?


I was looking at the posts per day, my average is 5.something. I wish we could sort on that, I think that would be interesting.

----------


## Niamh

that would be interesting! I'd be further up the list if that was the case! mine is 11.03 per day

I added the dates in.

----------


## Nightshade

> 10,000
> (and it only took 5 years)
> 
> 
> Finally, I get entrance into the "special" forum!!!!


alriiiiiiiight   :Tongue:

----------


## LadyW

I did reach one thousand...

I'm afraid that post was a very special one, dedicated to a rendition of The Team Rocket Pokemon Song by TheInsomniac and myself. 

I only realised afterwards  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

8800!!! only 1200 to go!

----------


## kilted exile

3,000 - only took 5 years

----------


## Virgil

> 3,000 - only took 5 years


Alright Kilt.  :Smile:  It just goes to show how lack of a life I have with my 15,000 in three years.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> The Top Ten Posters are!
> 1) Virgil- 15,602 (joined- 22/11/05)
> 2) Pendragon- 15,535 (joined- 20/08/05)
> 3) Scheherazade- 12,129 (joined- 25/09/04)
> 4) Nightshade- 11,646 (joined- 28/04/05)
> 5) Aimus Sage- 10,125 (joined- 14/05/05)
> 6) Papayahed- 10,004 (joined- 10/02/04)
> 7) Pensive- 9,277 (joined- 30/08/05)
> 8) Niamh- 8,728 (joined 19/11/06)
> ...


Oh no :Eek:  I actually surpassed Pen. When did that happen? I've got to start getting a life.  :Wink:

----------


## papayahed

Congrats LW. 

way to go Niamh!!

Alll Riiigghhtt Kilted.

----------


## Niamh

> 3,000 - only took 5 years


Weldone Kilted!




> Oh no I actually surpassed Pen. When did that happen? I've got to start getting a life.


About two days ago...

----------


## dramasnot6

I remember when I was in the top 15...sigh. 

Congratulations,everyone!

----------


## Niamh

I've over 9000 posts! woohoo!!!  :Banana:

----------


## papayahed

Whoooo Hooooo!!!!! Congrats!!

----------


## pussnboots

> Oh no I actually surpassed Pen. When did that happen? I've got to start getting a life.


Ya think?  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

CONGRATS!! :Banana: 
Virgil its probably because you are on the litnet at like half five in the morning your time, ( if you are east standard time that is)!

----------


## Lily Adams

I am so close to 2,000.

I CAN SMELL IT.

----------


## Niamh

You can do it lily!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Wow, I hit 7K, and did not notice until now.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Weldone on 7k mono!

----------


## Niamh

9,500!!!  :Banana:  only 500 to go!

----------


## Silas Thorne

....then you'll reach the mystical number 万 , which is often used in Chinese to refer to an unspecified ubernumber.  :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

I feel like I've been here forever and yet only just above 1,000 posts!

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats,optimisticnad!

----------


## Niamh

About bloody time! congrats!  :Banana:

----------


## dramasnot6

7000!

----------


## Niamh

Way ta go Drama!

----------


## sprinks

Well I'm aiming to get to 5000 in the next 12 days  :FRlol:

----------


## papayahed

holy Crap 1130 posts in 12 days??? Good Luck!!

----------


## sprinks

haha thanks papaya  :Biggrin: . It's certainly a mission and a half!  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

best of luck!

----------


## sprinks

4000! finally!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> 4000! finally!


 :Banana:  So you're still after that 5000?  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

> So you're still after that 5000?


Well there's no point in giving up seeing as I got this far  :Biggrin:

----------


## Joreads

Well as you can see by my counter I am about to hit 1000. I will be back tomorrow to help with the record breaking attempt so we can kill two birds with the one stone,

Sprink hang in we can post together tomorrow

----------


## Niamh

Come on sprinksy!!!

----------


## sprinks

> Well as you can see by my counter I am about to hit 1000. I will be back tomorrow to help with the record breaking attempt so we can kill two birds with the one stone,
> 
> Sprink hang in we can post together tomorrow


Awesome!  :Biggrin:  Sounds like a plan! 

I just wish I didn't have so much art homework  :Frown: . It takes up so much time!



And thanks Niamh  :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

Guess what!!!!



10,000 post!

----------


## papayahed

> Guess what!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000 post!


 :Thumbs Up:  Nice!! Welcome to the club. You get the keys to the +10,000 room. :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Guess what!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000 post!







> Nice!! Welcome to the club. You get the keys to the +10,000 room.


Oh, wait till you see the 12,5K Room!!!

 :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

10k, wow thats a lot. I think I will run out of things to say before I get there (I ran out of interesting things to say 4yrs ago)

----------


## papayahed

> 10k, wow thats a lot. I think I will run out of things to say before I get there (I ran out of interesting things to say 4yrs ago)


Well, we like you so we pretend to be interested. :Wink:  :FRlol:

----------


## LostPrincess13

> 10k, wow thats a lot. I think I will run out of things to say before I get there (I ran out of interesting things to say 4yrs ago)


You seem pretty interesting still to me... :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

> Guess what!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000 post!


YAY!!  :Biggrin:  congrats Niamh!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Guess what!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000 post!


YAY! Congratulations!!!!

----------


## sprinks

finally made it to 5000!

----------


## Niamh

Only a few months too late but woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Banana:

----------


## sprinks

:FRlol:  I got there eventually  :Biggrin:

----------


## papayahed

alll riiigghhttt. congrats Sprinks

----------


## Lily Adams

2,000!!!! Finally!

----------


## Niamh

woohoo LILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Banana:

----------


## Niamh

12000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

Breathing down my neck arencha? Better gett posting with a vegenace again!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Scheherazade

> 12000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:d



__________________

----------


## dramasnot6

Yay for Lily,Sprinks and Niamh! Some of my very favorite Litnet ladies  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

Hmm... I just reached 600, a small number compared to those of senior members, but I thought I would post it here anyways because it's an achievement... well... to me.

----------


## Virgil

> 12000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cool. I'm hoping someone takes the lead over me. It feels like I've got nothing else to do but post on lit net.  :FRlol:

----------


## Haunted

I just made 2000 posts. I was holding my breath all day yesterday. Now I can exhale.  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

> I just made 2000 posts. I was holding my breath all day yesterday. Now I can exhale.



Allllll Riiiiigghhhttttttt

----------


## DanielBenoit

Teh most epic post eva!!!!!!! 1000!!!!!! 

aaaannnd, I forgot it  :Frown:

----------


## toni

:Banana:  ^ 
You probably posted a haiku on your 1oooth.

----------


## DanielBenoit

lol

anyway,

iT iS sTill the mOST EPI3 THINGZ EVA!

----------


## qimissung

Sprinks, Lily, Niamh, Daniel, Haunted, Maximilanus, congrats on yer epic posting! You are all magnifico posters, each and every one of you!!!!

----------


## Maximilianus

> Sprinks, Lily, Niamh, Daniel, Haunted, Maximilanus, congrats on yer epic posting! You are all magnifico posters, each and every one of you!!!!


Thanks for the comment qimi. You are a magnifico poster as well  :Nod:   :Wink:

----------


## Haunted

I just reached post #2222. Four 2's add up to 8, and that happened in the Countdown game thread, and my number was 8448. I swear I didn't plan this  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> I just reached post #2222. Four 2's add up to 8, and that happened in the Countdown game thread, and my number was 8448. I swear I didn't plan this


 :FRlol:  Ok. And what does it all mean?  :Wink: 

Wow, I didn't realize you over 2000 posts! Sneaking up there, aren't you?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Haunted

^ I could tell you I'm an expert in numerology but I can't even do simple math. It means absolutely nothing! lol. Just numbers rolling around inside my head. I'm totally anal about numbers, especially dates. Now, *Virgil*, I'm looking at your post counts, you are approaching post #17,771. That'd make a momentous post  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> ^ I could tell you I'm an expert in numerology but I can't even do simple math. It means absolutely nothing! lol. Just numbers rolling around inside my head. I'm totally anal about numbers, especially dates. Now, *Virgil*, I'm looking at your post counts, you are approaching post #17,771. That'd make a momentous post


 :FRlol:  I'll keep that in mind.

----------


## Niamh

> Sprinks, Lily, Niamh, Daniel, Haunted, Maximilanus, congrats on yer epic posting! You are all magnifico posters, each and every one of you!!!!


Thats sweet Qimmi! (((hug)))

----------


## DanielBenoit

not really very epic, but this _does_ happen to be my 1301 POST  :Biggrin:   :Bday 2:

----------


## Niamh

congrats to scher for reaching 16000 posts!

----------


## Scheherazade

Over 3000 posts a year!  :Eek: 

Thank you, Niamh!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Over 3000 posts a year! 
> 
> Thank you, Niamh!


could be worse.... i'm averaging over 4000 a year...
and god knows what virg is at!

----------


## qimissung

Congrats Scher! :Cool: 

Thanks, Max. Thanks Niamh. (((returns hug)))  :Smile:

----------


## papayahed

> congrats to scher for reaching 16000 posts!


 :Eek2: wow, thats a lot of posting!!! :Eek2: 


Congrats!!!!

----------


## Maximilianus

I've finally reached 800... and counting. Anyone willing for congrats hugs will be highly welcome  :Biggrin: 




> I've finally reached 800... and counting. Anyone willing for congrats hugs will be highly welcome


A toast to myself for my lil glory 
Now I'm going for a coffee to keep a one-invitee celebration going, while I quote myself.

----------


## DanielBenoit

2000!!  :Bday 2:  :Bday 2:  :Bday 2:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Eek:  :As Sleep:  :Cold:  :Nod:  :Wave:  :Nod:  :Nod:  :Confused:  :Rage:  :Mad:  :Redface:  :Eek2:  :Eek2:  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Brickwall:  :Brickwall:  :Brickwall:  :Ladysman:  :Goof:  :Goof:  :Smash:  :Smash:  :Crash:  :Crash:  :Crash:  :Thumbs Up: 

Ich ist the most epic thningz evar!









And of course I missed it again  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Maximilianus

1 past 1000

----------


## englishstudent9

2nd post, Yeah Buddeh!!

----------


## Haunted

> 1 past 1000


good job, Max  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> 1 past 1000


Yes congrats Max!

And I can't believe Haunted has over 3000 in less than a year. Wow.

----------


## Haunted

> And I can't believe Haunted has over 3000 in less than a year. Wow.


wow I wasn't even aware of it. I need to get a life LOL

----------


## Virgil

> wow I wasn't even aware of it. I need to get a life LOL


 :FRlol:  I've got over 18,000. I'm the one that needs a life.  :Wink:

----------


## prendrelemick

> 2000!! 
> 
> Ich ist the most epic thningz evar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just look at the expression of the Taco Cat. Someone's going to pay for dressing him up like that :FRlol:

----------


## Maximilianus

> good job, Max





> Yes congrats Max!


Thank you both, dear folks 




> And I can't believe Haunted has over 3000 in less than a year. Wow.





> wow I wasn't even aware of it. I need to get a life LOL





> I've got over 18,000. I'm the one that needs a life.


Seems we all need a life  :FRlol:  Look, a smiley yells  "hey, you three, go get a life!" 




> Just look at the expression of the Taco Cat. Someone's going to pay for dressing him up like that


True, I hadn't noticed before!  :FRlol:

----------


## Annamariah

I always miss it whenever I pass some even number. I guess I should keep my eyes open for the 1000th message though  :Biggrin:  Congratulations, Max. You did in a little while what has taken me several years  :Tongue:

----------


## Maximilianus

> I always miss it whenever I pass some even number. I guess I should keep my eyes open for the 1000th message though  Congratulations, Max. You did in a little while what has taken me several years


Thank you, dear 

If you miss your 1000th post, I will remind you. Rest assured, you won't miss your next even number... I'm here now to get things even  :FRlol:

----------


## Annamariah

> If you miss your 1000th post, I will remind you. Rest assured, you won't miss your next even number... I'm here now to get things even


You were not here to remind me  :Bawling:  But at least I noticed it myself very soon, so here we go: my post number 1002!  :Tongue:   :Banana:

----------


## Maximilianus

> You were not here to remind me  But at least I noticed it myself very soon, so here we go: my post number 1002!


Well... you see... _SORRY!!_  I feel so ashamed I made a promise I didn't keep 

Hmmm... at least I'll try to compensate by clapping and congratulating you on your next even post, _the 1004th_

----------


## Annamariah

> Well... you see... _SORRY!!_  I feel so ashamed I made a promise I didn't keep 
> 
> Hmmm... at least I'll try to compensate by clapping and congratulating you on your next even post, _the 1004th_


You're forgiven  :Smile:  Maybe in a few years I'll reach 2000 and then we won't miss it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Maximilianus

> You're forgiven  Maybe in a few years I'll reach 2000 and then we won't miss it


Probably sooner than that, supergirl. I'll see if I can push you to make it a bit faster, of course if you let me push you. I promise not to make you fall on your superhero nose

----------


## Maximilianus

*1100, just reached*

----------


## Virgil

*20,000*

I guess I have the distinct honor (or disgrace, depending on your point of view  :Wink5: ) of being the first on Lit Net to reach the milestone.

----------


## Maximilianus

*Many deep congrats Virgil*

----------


## L.M. The Third

You're really the first, Virgil? Well, I really shouldn't be surprised. I'm going to congratulate you, not so much for the post mile-stone, but because your posts are worth-while to read and make such a valuable contribution to this forum. One knows that a post from Virgil is not merely filling up space- it can be humorous and entertaining or informative and erudite, but is always a contribution.

----------


## Virgil

> *Many deep congrats Virgil*


Thank you Max





> You're really the first, Virgil? Well, I really shouldn't be surprised. I'm going to congratulate you, not so much for the post mile-stone, but because your posts are worth-while to read and make such a valuable contribution to this forum. One knows that a post from Virgil is not merely filling up space- it can be humorous and entertaining or informative and erudite, but is always a contribution.


Oh my God L.M. that is probably the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me on lit net. I thank you from the bottom of my heart.  :Ladysman:  :Ladysman:

----------


## L.M. The Third

You're welcome, Virgil. I really do appreciate your posts for their knowledge and humor.

----------


## Maximilianus

> You're really the first, Virgil? Well, I really shouldn't be surprised. I'm going to congratulate you, not so much for the post mile-stone, but because your posts are worth-while to read and make such a valuable contribution to this forum. One knows that a post from Virgil is not merely filling up space- it can be humorous and entertaining or informative and erudite, but is always a contribution.


Strong argument, and agreed! 




> Thank you Max


Welcome 




> I really do appreciate your posts for their knowledge and humor.


Me too  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

You are both too kind. Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## kiki1982

I will join with LM and Max.  :Biggrin:

----------


## katelbach

I made the Members List today. Woot!

----------


## L.M. The Third

Notice Scher has reached 20,000?!

----------


## papayahed

Whooooo Hooooooo!!! Congrats Scher!!

----------


## papayahed

Current LitNet Top Ten:

Virgil 20,018 
Scheherazade 20,008 
Pendragon 17,238 
Niamh 14,123 
papayahed 14,037 
Nightshade 13,662 
BienvenuJDC 11,837 
Maryd. 11,752 
AimusSage 10,755 
Pensive 9,818

----------


## Maximilianus

*Congrats to all top-tenners!!*

----------


## katelbach

100 POSTS! And in just 12 days, which is very quick for me. I likes it here i does.

----------


## papayahed

> 100 POSTS! And in just 12 days, which is very quick for me. I likes it here i does.


Whoo Hooo! and Welcome.

----------


## katelbach

Cheers Pappy!

----------


## Maximilianus

Bump... just realized I made it past 5000... what I've done to me along these years.

----------

